# Sehr niedrige FPS in WoW!



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

(Der folgende Text ist identisch mit meinem Thread im Offi-Forum!) ---> http://forums.wow-eu...899881875&sid=3

Hallo! 
Also mein Problem ist folgendes: 
Soweit ich zurückdenken kann, machen mir sehr niedrige FPS Tag für Tag das Raiden zur Hölle! Während den Bosskämpfen habe ich immer eine FPS zwischen 3 und 10. In freier Wildnis habe ich, je nachdem ob ich die Kamera geradeaus oder auf den Boden richte, eine FPS zwischen 50 und 70! In Dalaran sind es 3 bis 5 FPS, in Orgrimmar 10 bis 15. 

Wie lange habe ich das Problem: 
Das ist schwer zu sagen! Die niedrigen FPS sind mir erst beim Raiden aufgefallen und ich bin leider erst seit letztem Herbst 80. Zunächst dachte ich mir, so etwas wäre in Spielen wie WoW normal, allerdings geht es mir mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Sack... Hin und wieder höre ich auch von Raidleadern, dass meine FPS sogar eine Gefahr für den gesamten Raid darstellen würde! 

Bisher unternommene Maßnahmen: 
 	-Windows geupdatet 
 	-Grafiktreiber geupdatet 
 	-Grafikeinstellungen/Auflösung auf minimal gesetzt 
 	-vsync in den GraKa Einstellungen ausgeschaltet 
 	-sämtliche AddOns ausgeschaltet 
Edit:
	- Kaspersky deinstalliert
 	-Cool'n'Quiet ausgeschaltet

All dies steigert meine FPS allerhöchstens um 5... 

Welche Programme laufen sonst noch beim Spielen: 
Hin und wieder vergesse ich, vorher mein Kaspersky auszuschalten, ansonsten läuft bei mir aber gar nichts! 

Und hier mein System: 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (896M 
3,5GB DDR2 Ram 
Windows XP (SP3) 
DirectX 9.0c 
500 Watt Netzteil 
(Weitere System-Infos sind in der angehängten dxdiag!)

Die Temperaturen habe ich auch schon gemessen, die liegen alle zwischen 40 und 60°! 

Leider habe ich von Computern absolut KEINE Ahnung, wäre also ziemlich nett wenn ihr zu den Lösungsvorschlägen auch noch genau erklärt, was ich zu tun habe! Und ja, ich habe es bereits mit google versucht, hab die letzten zwei Tage stundenlang darin gewühlt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ein genervter Spieler


----------



## Palatschinkn (17. März 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Welche Programme laufen sonst noch beim Spielen:
> Hin und wieder vergesse ich, vorher mein Kaspersky auszuschalten, ansonsten läuft bei mir aber gar nichts!



Also beim internet Daddeln solltest du aber Kasperky nicht ausschalten! De-installier Kasperky mal und Probier Avira Free mal aus nur zum vergleich. Bei mir machte Kasperky auch Probleme bei BF2 und seit dem ich Avira hab läufts sauber. Aber worran das liegt weis ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Also Kaspersky ist jetzt deinstalliert! Leider macht sich in WoW kein Unterschied bemerkbar, stehe hier immernoch mit 7fps in og... ._.


----------



## Palatschinkn (17. März 2010)

Ja hast Avira Installiert? Dein Problem ist etwas komisch da dein System nicht schlecht wäre.

Edit: In World of Warcraft gibt es eine Option unter Grafik einstellung. Die nennt sich Eingageverzögerung verringern oder so ähnlich. Guck mal nach da darf kein Häckhen sein.


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Ja Avira ist nun installiert und nein, bei Eingabeverzögerung ist kein Häckchen...

Um ehrlich zu sein wäre es mir sehr viel lieber wenn eine neue Grafikkarte oder so die Lösung wäre... Aber ich befürchte, die Suche nach dem Verursacher dieses Problems wird sich noch etwas hinziehen :<


----------



## Palatschinkn (17. März 2010)

World of Warcraft profitiert mehr von der CPU als von der Grafikkarte. Aber dein system hätte für Wow genug Power. WinXP und der Arbeitsspeicher sind auch nicht das Problem. Installier mal die neuesten Chipsatz treiber bzw. defragmentier mal die Festplatte. Wenn das auch nichts helfen sollte dann weis ich leider auch nicht weiter da ich mit WOW nichts am Hut hab.


----------



## Rethelion (17. März 2010)

Installier dir zu allererst wieder Kaspersky; das ist ja schon fast fahrlässig jemandem zu empfehlen statt Kaspersky Avira zu installieren.
Für die Performanceprobleme ist es wohl kaum schuld. Es zu deaktivieren ist auch keine Lösung. Beides stellt eher ein großes Sicherheitsproblem dar.

Eine neue Grafikkarte würde ich dir jetzt nicht empfehlen, die sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Eher würde ich sagen, dass dein Prozessor die Bremse ist.
Aber deaktiviere erstmal alle Addons und schau ob du dann mehr FPS hast.


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Defragmentieren? Ich befürchte, dass ich wohl nicht drumrum kommen werde... *seufz*

@Rethelion: Wie man meinem Text oben entnehmen kann habe ich es bereits ohne AddOns versucht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Das sind mal wieder diese typischen starken schwankungen, wenn mehrere spieler zusammenkommen. Wielange hast du das Problem schon, hast du Probleme mit deiner Internetverbindung (theoretisch kann man sogar mit ISDN WoW zocken das ist nicht das Problem, sondern ob das stabil läuft) Hast du auch mit anderen Spielen Probleme? Und, lösche mal die folgenden Ordner: WTF, Interface, Cache tritt dannach das Problem immernoch auf?
MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Un Rethelion hat recht, die Grafikkarte ist absolut WoW/Ultra1900x1200allesan fähig. Der Prozessor sollte auch für WoW reichen, wäre aber ebenfalls das erste was ich austauschen würde.


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das sind mal wieder diese typischen starken schwankungen, wenn mehrere spieler zusammenkommen. Wielange hast du das Problem schon, hast du Probleme mit deiner Internetverbindung (theoretisch kann man sogar mit ISDN WoW zocken das ist nicht das Problem, sondern ob das stabil läuft) Hast du auch mit anderen Spielen Probleme? Und, lösche mal die folgenden Ordner: WTF, Interface, Cache tritt dannach das Problem immernoch auf?
> MfG



Wie lange ich das Problem schon habe steht im ersten Post...

Meine Internetleitung ist zwar nicht die schnellste, allerdings wäre es mir auch neu, dass die einen Einfluss auf die Bildrate hätte o.ô

Andere Spiele hab ich leider nicht, bin eher so der Konsolen-Typ ;D

Ja, es tritt auch ohne diese Ordner auf.





> Un Rethelion hat recht, die Grafikkarte ist absolut WoW/Ultra1900x1200allesan fähig. Der Prozessor sollte auch für WoW reichen, wäre aber ebenfalls das erste was ich austauschen würde.



Hardware kaufe ich erst wenn sicher ist, dass es die einzige Möglichkeit darstellt! Allerdings verdächtigt ein Bekannter von mir ebenfalls den Prozessor... :x


mfg


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Prozessor liegt. Der ist zwar nun nicht der Beste - aber das dadurch die FPS so runter gehen, kann ich mir wahrlich nicht vorstellen :s


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Ich danke euch schonmal für die vielen Antworten! Im Offi-Forum scheint die Hilfsbereitschaft ja gegen Null zu gehen...

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Mainboard-Treiber zu updaten, mal schauen ob es was bringen wird!


EDIT: Kaspersky und der neue Mainbord-Treiber sind nun installiert! Die FPS ist leider so niedrig wie vorher...
 	Würde es wirklich etwas nützen wenn ich die Festplatte formatieren würde?


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Ich danke euch schonmal für die vielen Antworten! Im Offi-Forum scheint die Hilfsbereitschaft ja gegen Null zu gehen...
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Mainboard-Treiber zu updaten, mal schauen ob es was bringen wird!
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für eine Platte? Du könntest auch versuchen WoW einfach einmal neu zu installieren...
Ich denke eher nicht, dass es an der Festplatte liegt, aber im bereich des (unwarscheinlich) möglichen liegt es trotzdem.


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Platte? Du könntest auch versuchen WoW einfach einmal neu zu installieren...
> Ich denke eher nicht, dass es an der Festplatte liegt, aber im bereich des (unwarscheinlich) möglichen liegt es trotzdem.



Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine Ahnung was für eine ich habe... Kann ich das irgentwo ablesen oder muss ich meinen PC aufschrauben? ._.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keine Ahnung was für eine ich habe... Kann ich das irgentwo ablesen oder muss ich meinen PC aufschrauben? ._.



sinnvoll währe es letzteres zu tun.
ansonsten: SIW


----------



## Gathrok (17. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> sinnvoll währe es letzteres zu tun.
> ansonsten: SIW



Hab einen Screenshot davon gemacht, keine Ahung obs das richtige ist...


----------



## Caps-lock (17. März 2010)

Ok die Platte ist zumindest mal ordentlich. Also daran sollte es nicht liegen. 


> 3,5GB DDR2 Ram


Wie ist der Ram denn verteilt ? Vermutlich 1024, 1024, 1024, 512 ?
Bau mal testweise nur 2 gleiche Riegel im Dualchannelmode ein. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir auf lange Sicht empfehlen in den Rechner 2 * 2048 mb Ram und Windows 7 64bit zu packen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok die Platte ist zumindest mal ordentlich. Also daran sollte es nicht liegen.
> 
> Wie ist der Ram denn verteilt ? Vermutlich 1024, 1024, 1024, 512 ?
> Bau mal testweise nur 2 gleiche Riegel im Dualchannelmode ein.
> ...



Jo, das mit dem RAM könnte natürlich sein. Und du kansnt SIW auch oben auf deutsch umstellen, falls es du dann besser mit klar kommst.
Aber an seinem Windows wird sicher nicht liegen, dass WoW solche zicken macht, natürlich ist es aber sinnvoll auf zukünftige software zu setzen.
Poste pls mal nen screen wenn du memory offen hast. (in siw)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. März 2010)

ich tippe mal darauf das is der pio mode aktiviert hat statt udma bei der festplatte.

hast du irgendeine externe platte oder highspeed usb stick? kopier mal ne größere datei udn mess die zeit
edit: hm gerade gesehn, sata speed steht in dem screen 300/300 schau trotzdem mal

rechtsklick arbeitsplatz > eigenschaften > hardware > gerätemanager > ATA controller
da sollten ein paar kanäle/controler drin sein, die mal rechtsklick eigenschaften und unter erweiterte einstellungen scahun ob irgendwo aktueller übertragungsmodus pio steht


Rethelion schrieb:


> Installier dir zu allererst wieder Kaspersky; das ist ja schon fast fahrlässig jemandem zu empfehlen statt Kaspersky Avira zu installieren.
> Für die Performanceprobleme ist es wohl kaum schuld. Es zu deaktivieren ist auch keine Lösung. Beides stellt eher ein großes Sicherheitsproblem dar.


man brauch eigentlich garkein antivir programm wenn man sichergehen kann das man auf keine 'bösen seiten' klickt und nix runterlädt. gesunder Menschenverstand > antivir

und um spielperformance zu testen ist das sehr wohl ein guter schritt mal antivir runterzuhauen, man mus in der ziet einfach nur vorsichtig sein, viren kommen ja nicht einfach so angeflogen ohne eigenbeteiligung und ich bezweifel mal einfach, das wow wenn man es ohne antivir startet erstmal viren vom blizzserver zieht.


----------



## Ogil (17. März 2010)

Also die Leistung der verbauten Hardware reicht auf jeden Fall aus um in WoW ordentlich zu raiden. Irgendwo stimmt was nicht am System.

Du schreibst, dass die Temps zwischen 40 und 60 Grad liegen. Was geht auf 60 Grad hoch? Die CPU? Die alten Athlons (die neuen auch nicht) sind nicht grad auf hohe Temps ausgelegt und takten sich dann runter - und das geht bei um die 60 Grad los. Also lass da mal die Temps beim Spielen aufzeichnen. Oder schau einfach mal, ob der CPU-Luefter arg verstaubt ist und mach ihn sauber.


----------



## Gathrok (18. März 2010)

> echtsklick arbeitsplatz > eigenschaften > hardware > gerätemanager > ATA controller
> da sollten ein paar kanäle/controler drin sein, die mal rechtsklick eigenschaften und unter erweiterte einstellungen scahun ob irgendwo aktueller übertragungsmodus pio steht





 Nein, da steht &#8222;Bios soll Übertragungsmodus auswählen"



 Soll ich es denn auf PIO schalten?





> Poste pls mal nen screen wenn du memory offen hast. (in siw)





 Okay, habs angehängt!





> hast du irgendeine externe platte oder highspeed usb stick? kopier mal ne größere datei udn mess die zeit
> edit: hm gerade gesehn, sata speed steht in dem screen 300/300 schau trotzdem mal





 Leider nicht :<

 Aber wenns da steht wird's wohl stimmen&#8230;





> Du schreibst, dass die Temps zwischen 40 und 60 Grad liegen. Was geht auf 60 Grad hoch? Die CPU? Die alten Athlons (die neuen auch nicht) sind nicht grad auf hohe Temps ausgelegt und takten sich dann runter - und das geht bei um die 60 Grad los. Also lass da mal die Temps beim Spielen aufzeichnen. Oder schau einfach mal, ob der CPU-Luefter arg verstaubt ist und mach ihn sauber.





 Ich hab die Taktrate beim Spielen beobachtet, die ändert sich kein bischen!

 60° hatte mein Grafikprozessor nachdem ich WoW acht Stunden lang offen hatte(nichts falsches denken, war ne Ausnahme-Situation! ^^')&#8230; Wie es bei mir ansonsten aussieht kannst du in einem der beiden angehängten Screenshots sehen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Nein, da steht „Bios soll Übertragungsmodus auswählen"
> 
> 
> 
> Soll ich es denn auf PIO schalten?


gib ma nen screen von dem fenster, es sollte so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wo der pfeil ist steht bei dir übertragungsmodus im bios auswählen?


----------



## Gathrok (18. März 2010)

Verzeihung, hab da was verwechselt x.x
Es schaut bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gathrok (19. März 2010)

pusherle...

EDIT: Schalte ich in den Einstellungen meiner Grafikkarte die Priorität auf Leistung, statt auf Qualität, so erreiche ich in freier Wildbahn eine FPS von sage und schreibe 170 o.ô
Allerdings schaut dann alles wirklich extrem verpixelt aus...Und in stark bevölkerten Gebieten singt die FPS dann auf unter 20!


----------



## Gathrok (3. April 2010)

PUSH


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ja hast Avira Installiert? Dein Problem ist etwas komisch da dein System nicht schlecht wäre.
> 
> Edit: In World of Warcraft gibt es eine Option unter Grafik einstellung. Die nennt sich Eingageverzögerung verringern oder so ähnlich. Guck mal nach da darf kein Häckhen sein.



Eingabeverzögerung hat nichts mit FPS zu tun.

Steht zwar da, bringt im Endeffekt aber nichts.

Edit: Hatte dasselbe Problem auch mal. Energieeinstellungen auf Desktop umstellen, fertig.


----------



## Gathrok (4. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Hatte dasselbe Problem auch mal. Energieeinstellungen auf Desktop umstellen, fertig.



Hilft nix.


----------



## Palimbula (4. April 2010)

Folgende zwei Tips möchte ich mal in den Raum "werfen":

- Festplatte defragmentieren
- die Prozessorzugehörigkeit im Task-Manager überprüfen --> WoW starten/spielen --> auf Desktop wechseln --> Task-Manager starten --> Prozesse --> WoW-Exe --> rechte Mousetaste/Zugehörigkeit festlegen

- Sind etwaige Energiesparoptionen im BIOS aktiviert?
- Stell mal die Schatten in WoW aus


----------



## Gathrok (4. April 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Folgende zwei Tips möchte ich mal in den Raum "werfen":
> 
> - Festplatte defragmentieren
> - die Prozessorzugehörigkeit im Task-Manager überprüfen --> WoW starten/spielen --> auf Desktop wechseln --> Task-Manager starten --> Prozesse --> WoW-Exe --> rechte Mousetaste/Zugehörigkeit festlegen
> ...



-Das sollte eigentlich das letzte sein was ich versuche...
-Da istn Häckchen bei CPU 0 und CPU 1
-Cool'n Quiet hab ich schon versucht zu deaktivieren, von anderen Optionen weiß ich nix
-Erhöht FPS höchstens um 10, während Bosskämpfen garnicht


----------



## Palimbula (4. April 2010)

Du sollst die Platte defragmentieren, nicht formatieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Gathrok (4. April 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Du sollst die Platte defragmentieren, nicht formatieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach sorry verlesen... defragmentiert hab ich sie vor zwei Tagen bereits...


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Seltsamm, in SIW steht du hast 2x 2048 MB RAM. Und dir wird nur 3,5 angezeigt? Nimm doch mal einen der 2 RAM Riegel raus und versuchs dann nochmal.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

32Bit. Unso.


----------



## Palimbula (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Seltsamm, in SIW steht du hast 2x 2048 MB RAM. Und dir wird nur 3,5 angezeigt? Nimm doch mal einen der 2 RAM Riegel raus und versuchs dann nochmal.



Bei einem 32Bit-OS zeigt er dir im OS immer weniger Speicher an auch wenn du 4GB verbaut hast. Die Differenz zwischen 4GB und angezeigtem RAM nutzt das OS für die Grafikkarte als zusätzlichen Speicher (sofern ich mich nicht irre). Mit einer Einstellung im BIOS lässt sich dieser "Fehler" aber umgehen --> "Memory Remap" heisst das z. B. bei meinem ASRock (AMI-BIOS). Ich rate aber zur Vorsicht bei Verwendung dieser Funktion, denn es kann sein, dass das System dadurch instabil wird. Auf der sicheren Seite (verbauter RAM = angezeigter RAM) ist man nur mit einem 64Bit OS.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Jo ich weis schon was ein 32Bit Betriebssystem is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist schon komisch wenn Windoof nur 3,5 anzeigt, weil der Nutzer die nur nutzen kann.
Bei 32Bit müssten 2³² Bit adressiert werden können, das sollten 4GiByte entsprechen...


----------



## Palimbula (6. April 2010)

Streng genommen wird ja der verbaute Arbeitsspeicher adressiert, aber eben nicht alles als Arbeitsspeicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zwei erklärende Links zu dem Thema:
*Microsoft*
PC-Experience


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2010)

Das wurde doch schon geschaetze droelf Millionen mal erklaert: Bei einem 32Bit-OS muessen alle Peripherie-Geraete im 32-Bit Speicherraum gemappt werden, wodurch eben nicht der ganze Speicherraum fuer den User verfuegbar ist. Es gibt zwar Moeglichkeiten das zu umgehen (PAE) - aber per default ist das nun mal der Fall.


----------



## Palimbula (6. April 2010)

Mich macht stutzig, dass zwar DDR2 800MHZ RAM-Module verbaut sind, diese aber nur mit 337MHZ getaktet werden. Dies wären somit lediglich 666MHZ anstatt 800MHZ.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Stichwort RAM-Teiler.
Einige Boards takten den RAM auch nicht immer mit der vom Board maximal unterstützen BIOS-Frequenz. Sollte sich im BIOS innerhalb von Sekunden lösen lassen. Performance wirds aber nicht bringen.


----------



## Gathrok (7. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Stichwort RAM-Teiler.
> Einige Boards takten den RAM auch nicht immer mit der vom Board maximal unterstützen BIOS-Frequenz. Sollte sich im BIOS innerhalb von Sekunden lösen lassen. Performance wirds aber nicht bringen.



Dann hilfts mir ja auch nicht... =(


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Gut... scheinbar weiß hier auch keiner mehr so richtig weiter. 
Ich hab mir jetzt vorgenommen mir einen neuen Prozessor zuzulegen und hätte dazu jetzt ein paar Fragen:
-Was kostet einer?
-Was für einer wäre für WoW optimal?
-Welcher ist überhaupt mit meiner restlichen Hardware kompatibel?

mfg


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Am besten dann gleich CPU, Board und Ram neu, welches Board haste im Moment ?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ein AM2 Board -> Neue CPU = Neues Board = Neuer RAM

Je nachdem wie hoch dein Budget ist, geht der Preis ab ~200€ aufwärts.
Ne gute Zusammenstellung wäre zBsp:

- AMD X4 945 ~130€
- Gigabyte GA 770TA UD3 770 ~80€
- 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (zB G.Skill 1333MHz) ~ 90€

= 300€

Sparen könnte man beim Prozessor natürlich -> AMD X4 620 ~85€, beim Board -> MSI 770-C45 770 ~60€, beim RAM -> 2GB ~40€
Wären dann 190€, nur mal als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Es kann doch nicht sein dass mein System so schlecht ist, dass ich schon wieder 300€ ausgeben muss o.O


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Welches Mainboard hast du? Wenn du AM2 hast, zahlt sich ein neuer Prozessor nicht aus -> Gibt kaum stärkere CPU's.
Bei nem AM2+ Board könnte man in einen neuen Prozessor investieren.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Wenn ich an der richtigen Stelle in SIW geschaut hab ists AM2, habs mal vorsichtshalber gescreent...

Aber wenn sich ein neuer Prozessor nicht auszahlt, was kann ich dann machen um WoW flüssig zu spielen? 
Das ist mittlerweile schon 6 Jahre alt und wirbt sogar damit, dass man es auf den ältesten der ältesten Rechner spielen kann!


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Dein Mainboard unterstützt laut Gigabyte so ziemlich alles. Sogar nen AM3 955er oder derartiges könnte man einbauen. Natürlich läuft das ganze dann etwas gedrosselt, denn der aktuelle HTL wird natürlich nicht mit voller Bandbreite unterstützt.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dein Mainboard unterstützt laut Gigabyte so ziemlich alles. Sogar nen AM3 955er oder derartiges könnte man einbauen. Natürlich läuft das ganze dann etwas gedrosselt, denn der aktuelle HTL wird natürlich nicht mit voller Bandbreite unterstützt.



Und jetzt noch einmal für die ganz dummen :x


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Das heißt, dass du dir kein neues Mainboard + RAM kaufen musst, wenn du dir einen neuen Prozessor kaufst.
Ein X4 945 würde zBsp auf dein Mainboard passen.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Wäre das denn wirklich eine Lösung? Nicht dass ich wieder mein ganzes Geld wegwerfe und am Ende immernoch nichts läuft...


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Ob es dann besser läuft, weiß ich nicht. Weil deine aktuelle CPU für WoW eigentlich locker ausreichen sollte.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Der HTL (HyperTransport-Link) ist eine serielle Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung, die bei AMD ich glaube seit dem Hammer eingesetzt wird. Sie verbindet die Peripherie mit deiner CPU. Es ist das, was früher bei Intel der FSB war, nur sehr viel schneller. Intel hat inzwischen ja auch den FSB bei Nehalem durch QPI (Quickpath Interface -> Bloomfield) oder DMI (Direct Media Interconnect -> Lynnfield) ersetzt. Aber das nur nebenbei.

Die Taktrate des HTL wurde im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter erhöhrt. AM2+ hatte schon nen höheren Takt als AM2 und AM3 hat nochmals zugelegt. Auch wenn du laut Gigabyte in dein Mainboard einen AM3-Prozessor setzen kannst (mechanisch ist AM2, AM2+ und AM3 ja kompatibel), so kannst du HTL nicht mit höchster Geschwindigkeit nutzen, denn das hängt auch vom Mainboard ab und du hast nun mal nur AM2.

Auf gut deutsch, der AM3 kann nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit mit der Peripherie kommunizieren. Frag mich aber nicht, was diese Einschränkung in Zahlen ausgedrückt performancemäßig so bedeuten würde.
Vielleicht findest du im Internet irgendwo nen Vergleich. Ich würde auf überschaubar schätzen.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Was wäre denn der beste Prozessor, der ohne irgentwelche Einschränkungen mit meinem Mainboard kompantibel ist?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. April 2010)

Hast du eig schonmal versucht Windoof neu aufzusetzen?


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Was wäre denn der beste Prozessor, der ohne irgentwelche Einschränkungen mit meinem Mainboard kompantibel ist?



Alle Prozessoren, die ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen bei dir laufen, die würden zu deinem jetzigen keine relevante Verbesserung darstellen. Der größte müsste glaub ein 6000er sein. Rentiert sich also absolut nicht.
Davon abgesehen wäre es dumm, sich einen 6000er anstelle von einem neuen 250er zu kaufen, der im übrigen auch nicht mehr kostet.

Denn der 6000er hat ja deswegen trotzdem keinen schnelleren HTL. Der 250er hätte ihn, kann aber nur den gleichen HTL nutzen, wie eben der 6000er aufgrund des AM2-Boards. Das wäre also der falsche Denkansatz, denn so oder so landest du beim gleichen HTL, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß der 250er von Haus aus schneller arbeitet.

Nachdem dein Board also AM3 unterstützt, solltest du einen der AM3-Prozzis kaufen, die auf der Support-Liste von Gigabyte stehen. Und das sind ne Menge. Ich an deiner Stelle würde wenn dann gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und einen 955er kaufen. Den hast du für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre. Und auch wenn er bei dir auf dem Board nur in kastrierter Form läuft, so ist das von der Geschwindigkeit immer noch bei weitem schneller, als alle damaligen AM2-Prozessoren. Außerdem bleibst du flexibel, denn das Teil kannst auch in ein AM3-Board nebst DDR3-Ram betreiben, falls du mal weitere Teile wechseln möchtest. Und er ist schnell genug für sämtliche Grafikkarten.

Wäre zumindest jetzt mein Plan. Im Endeffekt musst du es wissen.


----------



## Gathrok (11. April 2010)

Und wieviel würde mich der Spaß kosten?


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (11. April 2010)

Ungefähr 135€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a485791.html
Allerdings würde ich mir dazu noch einen geeigneten Kühler kaufen, da der Boxed relativ laut ist.
zB den Scythe Mugen 2 für ~30€

Der "Spaß" (;D) würde dich dann bei Mindfactory zBsp. 165€ kosten. Ungefähr.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Hier hast du nen Benchmark:


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,693688/WoW-Wrath-of-the-Lich-King-CPU-Benchmarks-mit-Phenom-II-und-Core-i5/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/


Schau dir deinen 5000er an und dann denn 6000er. Der Unterschied ist ein Witz, daß könntest dir schenken.

Wo wir aber gerade dabei sind: 

Betrachtet man den Benchmark, so sieht man deutlich, daß auch mit deinem 5000er das Spiel eigentlich besser laufen müsste.

Hast du eigentlich sonst irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten bezüglich Performance beobachten können? Bei der Bios-History auf der Gigabyte-Seite steht etwas von Bios-Update, daß Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit Grakas lösen soll. Welche Revision ist dein Board eigentlich?

Und ist dein System vielleicht zugemüllt? Zuviele Sinnlos-Prozesse, die nach dem hochfahren laufen? Wann hast du zum letzten mal neu aufgesetzt? Wie hoch ist die CPU-Auslastung im normalen Windows-Betrieb? Irgendwelche komischen Spitzen zu beobachten?


----------



## Gathrok (12. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich sonst irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten bezüglich Performance beobachten können? Bei der Bios-History auf der Gigabyte-Seite steht etwas von Bios-Update, daß Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit Grakas lösen soll. Welche Revision ist dein Board eigentlich?
> 
> Und ist dein System vielleicht zugemüllt? Zuviele Sinnlos-Prozesse, die nach dem hochfahren laufen? Wann hast du zum letzten mal neu aufgesetzt? Wie hoch ist die CPU-Auslastung im normalen Windows-Betrieb? Irgendwelche komischen Spitzen zu beobachten?



Auffällig ist nichts, außer dass die FPS in freier Wildbahn sogar bis zu 170 ansteigt, in Raids allerdings auf 5 bis 10 fällt.


Zugemüllt ist es eigentlich nicht, hab hier kaum was außer WoW drauf.


Prozesse laufen in der Tat sogar sehr viele :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neu aufgesetzt hab ichs noch nie.


Im normalen Betrieb liegt die CPU-Auslastung zwischen 0 und 1%... Spitzen sehe ich da keine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Was heißt Rivision und wo kann ich das nachschauen?


----------



## OldboyX (12. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon zur Sprache kam, aber was hast du für ein Netzteil?

Mag zwar selten vorkommen, aber ein kaputtes / fehlerhaftes Netzteil kann auch schonmal zu Performanceeinbußen führen ohne gleich das System abstürzen zu lassen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Wie das?


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2010)

Revision ist einfach eine Art Version des Mainboards. Oft gibt es gleiche Modelle in unterschiedlichen Revisionen. Irgendwann kommt halt mal 1.1 mit minimalen Detailverbesserungen. Meist nur Bios, aber hier und da dann auch etwas angepasste Hardware, wie zum Beispiel ne andere Southbridge.

Sehen kann man das direkt auf dem Board. Ist natürlich ein großer Begriff und der Schriftzug meist sehr klein. Aber auf der Homepage von Gigabyte denke ich, daß unter der Anleitung eines Biosupdates auch mittels Bild auf die Revisionsnummer hingewiesen wird. Ist meist so. Daran kann man sich dann orientieren, wo die Nummer zu finden ist.

Ob es mit nen Tool auch geht, kann ich jetzt garnicht sagen. Wahrscheinlich eher weniger.

@Netzteil:

Ein Netzteil kann meiner Meinung nach nicht die Performance nach unten ziehen. Sobald zu wenig Saft drauf ist, wird die Mühle instabil. Aber ein ansonsten reibungsloser Betrieb mit Frameeinbrüche bedingt durch Netzteil ist nach meinem Verständnis nicht möglich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. April 2010)

Bevor du dir neue Hardware kaufst würde ich wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, Windoof neu aufsetzen, um ein Softwareproblem auszuschließen (zum. die Chance zu verringern).
MfG


----------



## OldboyX (13. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Netzteil:
> 
> Ein Netzteil kann meiner Meinung nach nicht die Performance nach unten ziehen. Sobald zu wenig Saft drauf ist, wird die Mühle instabil. Aber ein ansonsten reibungsloser Betrieb mit Frameeinbrüche bedingt durch Netzteil ist nach meinem Verständnis nicht möglich.



Das dachte ich auch immer, bis ich selbst so einen Fall hatte. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich es einfach testen, denn wie alle hier schon festgestellt haben müsstest du eigentlich viel bessere FPS haben und ein Upgrade - egal welches - kostet Geld und ändert womöglich nichts.


----------



## Taree (14. April 2010)

Monitorkabel in der Onboard Graka ? ;D

Kaspersky zieht die Leistung sehr runter! Avira ist freeware und zieht kaum Leistung

Mal schauen ob auch der richtige Grafikkartentreiber installiert ist.

Arbeitsspeicher, Graka sind 100% damit sollte kein Problem bei jeglichem Spiel bestehen.

Am Netzteil wird es nicht liegen.

Formatier lieber mal die ganze Platte, Leute die nicht so viel von Computern verstehen neigen zu MILLIARDEN nicht genutzten Programmen und anderem Datenmüll der die Festplatte extrem beeinträchtigt.


----------



## eMJay (14. April 2010)

Taree schrieb:


> Kaspersky zieht die Leistung sehr runter! Avira ist freeware und zieht kaum Leistung



Definiere "Sehr runter" bitte.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

In Zeiten von Dual, Quad und Hexacore CPUs den Ressourcenverbrauch eines Virenscanners als ein entscheidendes Kriterium einzustufen halte ich für völlig an der Realität vorbei. Das Thema war bis zur Pentium IV/Athlon XP Zeit interessant, aber ist imo aktuell völlig bedeutungslos.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. April 2010)

Taree schrieb:


> Kaspersky zieht die Leistung sehr runter! Avira ist freeware und zieht kaum Leistung


Äh naja, Kaspersky prüft erstens um einiges gründlicher als avira, und zweitens zieht es nicht soviel Leistung wie man denkt, das macht in WoW vl en Frame / 2 Sekunden aus, wenn du von kaspersky auf avira umsteigst *kopfkratz*


----------



## Xerivor (14. April 2010)

Kaspersky ist halt einfach umfangreicher als Avira? Und sagen das Kaspersky gründlicher als Avira prüft... das würd ich nicht sagen :/


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

Naja kommt darauf an wie man gründlich deutet; Kaspersky hat ein sehr gutes Hips und einen guten Proaktiven Schutz, bei Avira fehlt das komplett. Genauso wie der Email und HTTP-Scan


----------



## Gathrok (15. April 2010)

Was muss ich beim Formatieren denn so beachten?

Wird Windows gelöscht? Ich hab die CD davon nicht... Und was ist mit den ganzen Treibern, muss ich die vorher irgentwo sichern?


Edit: Kaspersky zu deinstallieren wurde bereits versucht, an der FPS ändert es garnichts.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Natürlich wird Windows gelöscht. Das ist ja Sinn der Sache. Wenn du also kein Windows hast, dann würde ich auch nicht formatieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich wird Windows gelöscht. Das ist ja Sinn der Sache. Wenn du also kein Windows hast, dann würde ich auch nicht formatieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es sei denn, er hat ein anderes Betriebssystem das WoW unterstützt, Mac zB.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Wieso sollte er ein Mac OS haben, wenn er nicht mal Windows auf CD hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sollte ihn dazu bewegen, ein Mac OS auf einen normalen PC einzuspielen? Ein richtiger PC braucht auch ein richtiges Betriebssystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen Mac kauf ich meinen Nachwuchs, damit sie etwas rumspielen können. Und irgendwann, wenn die Zeit reif ist, gibt es dann ein richtiges Betriebssystem.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. April 2010)

Vergieb mir, ich wollte einfach auch mal nach dem großen Klos das letzte Wort haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und unter einem richtigen Betriebssystem versteh ich jetzt nicht gerade Windoof, das kann jeder und keiner. (jeder denkt er kann es und keiner kann es wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Linux gefällt mir da vorallem zum arbeiten und surfen um einiges besser. SO en stabiles SUSE / Ubuntu oder so...


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Linux ist ne tolle Sache, aber es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man denn nun machen will. Alles hat seine Daseinsberechtigung (vom IPad mal abgesehen). Und im Endeffekt gibt es kein "entweder-oder", sondern man landet immer bei einer gesunden Mischung aus allem. Zumindest im professionellen Bereich. Bei uns in der Firma findest du Windows, Linux und FreeBSD. Alles erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Gathrok (16. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich wird Windows gelöscht. Das ist ja Sinn der Sache. Wenn du also kein Windows hast, dann würde ich auch nicht formatieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles klar, dann gibts scheinbar nicht mehr was ich tun kann...Außer einen ganz neuen PC kaufen vielleicht =(


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Windows kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gathrok (16. April 2010)

Könnte ich machen... wollte mir demnächst sowieso Windows7 kaufen!

Und was ist mit Grafiktreiber etc.? Würde mein PC nach dem Formatieren direkt wieder anspringen und laufen oder muss ich dann erst noch irgentwas machen?


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

installier mal http://cpu.rightmark.org/download/rmclock_235_bin.exe und lass es dann neben WoW auf Monitoring laufen 

ne Weile spielen dann mal paar Minuten Dalaran auf den Desktop wechseln 30sec warten und Screenshot machen den du hier verlinkst

spielst du im Fenstermodus bzw. 2 Monitore ?


----------



## Gathrok (16. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> spielst du im Fenstermodus bzw. 2 Monitore ?



Weder noch...

Ich installiers eben!



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich nach Dalaran gegangen bin war ich auf einem BG...


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2010)

Gathrok schrieb:


> Könnte ich machen... wollte mir demnächst sowieso Windows7 kaufen!
> 
> Und was ist mit Grafiktreiber etc.? Würde mein PC nach dem Formatieren direkt wieder anspringen und laufen oder muss ich dann erst noch irgentwas machen?



Du kannst dir ja alle Treiber wieder vom Internet holen, sofern du Zugang hast. Und die Grafikkarte braucht natürlich auch nen Treiber. Denn einzigen Treiber, denn du am Anfang wirklich brauchst, ist der des Ethernet-Adapters. Denn ohne den gibt es kein Internet.


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

also Rightmark sieht ok aus


----------



## Gathrok (16. April 2010)

In Beitrag #60 seht ihr die ganzen Prozesse die bei mir permanent am laufen sind... ist da irgentwas auffällig bzw. kann man einige davon auch abstellen?


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2010)

Da ist ja nichts dabei, was großartig Resourcen fressen würde. Das wird dir nichts bringen.


----------



## roguff (18. April 2010)

Aber sind sehr viele Sachen dabei, die nicht laufen müssen im Hintergrund:
Ein paar Beispiele:
DivXUpdater.exe
ICQService.exe
jqs.exe
jusched.exe
NMBGMonitor.exe
.....
und so weiter


----------



## Gathrok (18. April 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Aber sind sehr viele Sachen dabei, die nicht laufen müssen im Hintergrund:
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> DivXUpdater.exe
> ICQService.exe
> ...



Kurz nachdem ich diese Prozesse ausgeschaltet hab, hat sich mein PC aufgehangen und ich musste ihn neustarten. Nun komme ich nicht mehr rein, weil er PW geschützt ist und ich es nicht eintippen kann. Es kommt immer nur so ein Piepton aus dem Rechner wenn ich etwas auf der tastatur drücke! Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was ich nun machen soll?


----------



## muehe (18. April 2010)

diese Prozesse waren eigentlich unwichtig 

da dürfte eigentlich nix passieren


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Aber sind sehr viele Sachen dabei, die nicht laufen müssen im Hintergrund:
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> DivXUpdater.exe
> ICQService.exe
> ...



Dennoch: Wenn du die vor dem Spiel deaktivierst, dann gewinnst du vielleicht 2-3 FPS. Das wird sein Problem nicht lösen schätze ich mal.

@TE: Das kann aber nicht wirklich mit den Prozessen zu tun haben. Spricht die Tastatur denn noch an, wenn du zum Beispiel ins Bios gehen willst?
Oder kommt da auch nur ein Piepton?


----------



## Gathrok (18. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dennoch: Wenn du die vor dem Spiel deaktivierst, dann gewinnst du vielleicht 2-3 FPS. Das wird sein Problem nicht lösen schätze ich mal.
> 
> @TE: Das kann aber nicht wirklich mit den Prozessen zu tun haben. Spricht die Tastatur denn noch an, wenn du zum Beispiel ins Bios gehen willst?
> Oder kommt da auch nur ein Piepton?



Es geht wieder... 25 mal neu starten hat geholfen...

Selbst wenn es wirklich nichts mit den Prozessen zu tun hatte, ich fasse dort nie wieder etwas an x.x
Nun hat mich mein Stamm-raid nicht mitgenommen weil ich fünf mins vor dem Start nicht da war...


----------



## Palimbula (19. April 2010)

Hm, 25 mal neu starten in Kombination von Pieptönen bei der Eingabe eines Passwortes klingt für mich nach einem Problem mit dem Netzteil oder der Tastatur. Wann solltest du denn das Passwort eingeben (Windows oder BIOS)? Oder hast du 25 mal das falsche Passwort eingegeben? Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, ist meine Überlegung bzgl. Netzteil natürlich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hinfällig.


----------



## Gathrok (19. April 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Hm, 25 mal neu starten in Kombination von Pieptönen bei der Eingabe eines Passwortes klingt für mich nach einem Problem mit dem Netzteil oder der Tastatur. Wann solltest du denn das Passwort eingeben (Windows oder BIOS)? Oder hast du 25 mal das falsche Passwort eingegeben? Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, ist meine Überlegung bzgl. Netzteil natürlich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach hinfällig.



Das Passwort sollte ich erst in Windows eingeben! Was falsches hab ich nicht eingegeben, da ich ja nichts eingeben konnte. Bei jedem Tastendruck kam ein Piepton aus dem Rechner und es wurde nichts eingetippt... Ins Benutzernamenfenster konnte ich was tippen, allerdings nur Vierecke! Da das Problem allerdings nicht mehr besteht sollten wir uns da nicht länger den Kopf drüber zerbrechen... 


mfg


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Push!

Habe eigendlich exat das selbe Problem.
mein system ist auch nicht um welten schlechter :/

Windows wurde vor 4 monaten neu installiert, hat keine verbesserung gebracht.
neuen ram gekauft, brachte auch nichts :/

PUSH

nach 4 Jahren voll niedriger Fps habe ich kein Bock mehr


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Februar 2011)

Zydoom schrieb:


> mein system ist auch nicht um welten schlechter :/


Wäre trotzdem gut zu wissen welches du hast, was für Einstellungen du nutzt, welches Betriebssystem usw.


----------



## Drakhgard (8. Februar 2011)

Die 200er Serie von NVidia ist manchmal von Treiberfehlern & -problemen geplagt.
Hatte bis vor kurzem eine 280er GTX, welche ständig herumspackte und zuletzt auch nur noch ständig gecrasht ist, usw...

Hast du es schonmal probiert, den GraKa Treiber komplett neu zu installieren und dann in WoW reinzustarten? Ist dann immer noch low fps?

Weil es kann sein, dass es eben (wie bereits erwähnt) Treiberprobleme und Fehler gibt und du bei jedem Neustart sie neu draufhauen musst [die Treiber].

Von welcher Marke (Händler) ist die 260er? Von ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, ...?

Oder hast du eine andere GraKa?


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
2,01 GHz, 2GB Ram
nVidea GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (256 M
Win XP SP 2


Habe gestern mal die Platte defragmentiert, und Repair über WoW laufen lassen.
Hat nichts gebracht.

Und die schlechten Fps hatte ich schon seit anfang an, nicht erst seit der neuinstallation.


----------



## Stanglnator (8. Februar 2011)

Auf all den Seiten habe ich nichts gelesen, in welcher Auflösung es ruckelt. Wie hoch ist die denn?


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

Zydoom schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
> 2,01 GHz, 2GB Ram
> nVidea GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (256 M
> Win XP SP 2
> ...



Ähhh das ist eine Onboardgrafikkarte, du kannst froh sein, dass es "nur" ruckelt und du nicht 1Bild/s hast.


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

1024x768

Alles in den Grafikeinstellungen natürlich auf dem niedrigsten.




> Ähhh das ist eine Onboardgrafikkarte, du kannst froh sein, dass es "nur" ruckelt und du nicht 1Bild/s hast.



Und ich nehme mal an ich müsste mir zur Grafikkarte auch noch ein Mainboard kaufen? :/
oder gibt es ne möglichkeit an das jetzige eine externe Grafikkarte anzuschließen?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2011)

Zydoom schrieb:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
> 2,01 GHz, 2GB Ram
> nVidea GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (256 M
> Win XP SP 2




Damit kannst du froh sein wenn es überhaupt läuft, da deine "Grafikkarte" überhaupt nicht zum spielen geeignet ist und null vergleichbar ist mit der im Anfang dieses Threads genannten GTX260...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2011)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Und ich nehme mal an ich müsste mir zur Grafikkarte auch noch ein Mainboard kaufen? :/
> oder gibt es ne möglichkeit an das jetzige eine externe Grafikkarte anzuschließen?



Externe Grafikkarten gibt es kaum, und die die es gibt sind die genauso (wenig) geeignet zum Spielen wie deine jetzige.

Davon abgesehen solltest du erstmal sagen welches Mainboard du hast, bevor man dazu was sagen kann. Ausserdem bräuchte man die Daten von deinem Netzteil um abschätzen zu können ob es stark genug für eine neue Grafikkarte ist.


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Hab mal nen Everest Bericht angehängt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2011)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Hab mal nen Everest Bericht angehängt.



Fehlen noch die Daten zum Netzteil, und da das Board von dir ein Micro ATX Board ist vielleicht auch noch die Größe vom Gehäuse das da verbaut ist...nicht das die Grafikkarte dann nicht reinpasst. Außerdem sollte man wissen wie viel Geld du den ausgeben willst.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, viel Geld würd ich in die alte Krücke nicht mehr investieren, eigentlich gar keins :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Nur mal ne Frage: Warum hast du nicht das SP3 von Windows XP?

WoW wird doch eh nur noch auf aktuellem SP-Level unterstützt (nicht dass es auch auf SP2 laufen würde).

So wie das Mainboard ausschaut, geht da zumindest eine AGP-Karte rein.


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Also die Maße sind 44cm/42cm/18cm (Tiefe/Höhe/Breite)

Netzteil 250V 10A

Ausgeben wollte ich eig so wenig wie möglich, wie gesagt, is ne alte Mühle.

Nen neuen gibt die finanzielle Situation aber momentan nicht ganz her


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Hmm, laut dem Everest-Bericht und der Biostar-Webseite hast du aber eigentlich nur ein microATX-Mainboard.

Ist aber auch egal.

Schon mal dran gedacht das SP3 für dein Windows zu installieren?

Netzteil klingt nach NoName-Netzteil. Wieviel Watt hat es denn?


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Watt stand garnicht drauf 

nur made in china, die ampere, volt und seriennummer 

SP3 könnte ich eigendlich mal runterziehen, aber da ihr mir ja deutlich geschrieben habt wie schlecht meine GraKa ist, wird das Prob wohl nicht alleine durchs ServicePack behoben


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Oha, ein China-Böller. Ohne Watt-Angaben?

Naja, rechnerisch ergeben sich 250 Watt 

Und Grafikkarte würde ich das nicht wirklich nennen, was du hast


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Jaa, was müsste ich denn jetzt beachten wenn ich mir eine günstige kaufe. 
Was muss ich alles zusätzlich kaufen?

Ist das überhaupt möglich an das Mainboard eine neue anzuschließen?


Hab die im Internet gefunden, wär das eine Verbesserung, und ist die kompatibel?
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=421025


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Alles was sich Grafikkarte nennt ist eine Verbesserung deiner aktuellen Situation.

Dein Mainboard hat einen AGP-Slot, daher passt da (fast) jede AGP-Grafikkarte. Ob das Netzteil gut genug ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da es wirklich nach einem China-Böller klingt.

Zusätzlich musst du nichts kaufen. Nur eine AGP-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zusätzlich musst du nichts kaufen. Nur eine AGP-Grafikkarte.



Bei der es sich um ein völlig veraltetes Hardwareteil handelt, welches ich nicht mehr kaufen würde. Sag uns doch einfach mal wieviel geld zur verfügung hast, wir werden dir dann das bestmögliche draus machen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Alles was sich Grafikkarte nennt ist eine Verbesserung deiner aktuellen Situation.
> 
> Dein Mainboard hat einen AGP-Slot, daher passt da (fast) jede AGP-Grafikkarte. Ob das Netzteil gut genug ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da es wirklich nach einem China-Böller klingt.
> 
> Zusätzlich musst du nichts kaufen. Nur eine AGP-Grafikkarte.



Ähm...

http://www.biostar-europe.com/v4/app/de/mb/content.php?S_ID=25

laut der Seite hat das Ding einen PCI-E 16x Slot, nix AGP. Darüberhinaus ist mir schleierhaft wie du von der Angabe 250V 10A auf eine Leistung von 250 Watt schliessen kannst...


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Hm. Also mehr als 700€ wollte ich eig nicht ausgeben, aber das auch lieber erst in 3-4 Monaten.

Wenn ich da dann 40€ für eine GraKa ausgebe, wärs auch nicht schlimm wenn ich die in 4 Monaten dann "in die Tonne" hauen muss.

Kommt halt drauf an obs eine deutliche Verbesserung wäre. 20fps durchgehen beim 10er Raid würden mir schon reichen, 
anstatt den jetzigen 2-5...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

Oh, sorry. Ja, ist ein PCI-X-Slot.

Und ja, auch mit den Watt hast du Recht... mein Physik-Unterericht ist doch zu lange her.

Aber viel mehr würde ich dem Netzteil auch nicht zutrauen.

Aus der Webseite von Biostar geht aber auch hervor, dass es ein microATX-Mainboard ist und nicht ein Standard-ATX-Board, wie es der Poster schreibt.

Edit:
Sowas wäre dann eher was: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/ZOTAC/GeForce_8400GS_LP/735042/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+6+bis+8


----------



## Zydoom (8. Februar 2011)

Und die würde dann auch das Raiden und PvP spielbar machen? ;D


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

Also für 600-700 Euro bekommt man schon einen ordentlichen PC. 
-> Der wird auch dringend nötig, da bei einer neuen Grafikkarte der Prozessor zu sehr limitieren würde. Dein Pc war als er erschienen ist nur für Office gut und das ist schon ein weilchen her. Lass dir am bestern hier von einem von uns was zusammenstellen.


----------



## painschkes (8. Februar 2011)

_Spielbar warscheinlich schon - aber naja..ich würd die ~35€ lieber aufheben und so schnell wie möglich das Geld für was neues ranschaffen.

Für deine ~700€ kriegst du nen aktuellen Mittelklasse-Spiele-Rechner._


----------



## Zydoom (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn jemand von euch mal Langeweile hat wärs super wennihr mir mal ein Rechner zusammenstellen könntet 

Wobei gesagt werden muss, ich bräuchte dann auch einen neuen Monitor/Tastatur/Maus sowie Win7.

700&#8364; ist halt das absolute maximum, 500-600&#8364; wär logischerweise sehr gut. Brauche den PC auch eigendlich nur für den normalen Gebrauch, guten Klang (gute Boxen hab ich) und halt WoW.

Was anderes spiele ich eigendlich nicht auf dem PC, da ich eher Konsole bevorzuge 


Danke schonmal an alle, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens woran es lag


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

_Maus,Tastatur und Win 7 bei 700&#8364;? Da lässt sich doch was machen. (Ich geh mal davon aus das der Rechner zusammengebaut ankommen soll?)

Hier ein Beispiel : 

Phenom II X4 955
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Xigmatek Asgard II
Cougar A 400W
LG GH22NS50
ASRock 870 Extreme3
A-DATA 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9
MSI GTX460 Hawk
Zusammenbau
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium
Logitech MX518
Logitech Compact Keyboard K300

das wären dann : 680,59&#8364;

Damit solltest du in WoW mehr als gute FPS haben ;-)

Bei Maus & Tastatur hab ich halt was mir Bekanntes genommen - kannst du natürlich nach belieben ändern.

-----------------------------------

/Edit : Wow..da hab ich den Monitor überlesen - wieviel Zoll sollen's denn sein? 22"? 24"?

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal den günstigsten 22"er.. hier die überarbeitete Version.. :

__Athlon II X4 640
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Xigmatek Asgard II
Cougar A 400W
LG GH22NS50
ASRock 870 Extreme3
4GB A-DATA DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Sapphire Vapor-X 5770
Zusammenbau
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Wintech G3 Laser Gaming-Maus
Microsoft Wired Keyboard 200
Acer P226HQVbd

wären dann : 682,14&#8364;

Damit hättest du aufjeden Fall auch noch massig Mehrleistung als derzeit.._


----------



## Zydoom (9. Februar 2011)

Ach, mir würde auch ein 20"er reichen 
Momentan isses n 17"er

Danke dir, werd mal gucken


----------

